# Need to find some wheels



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on some 13x7 steelies and some hoosiers to put on them by any chance? All I can find are 13x5.5's, and I don't even know what size tires I should look for in that size, or the 13x7 size.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

nevermind ya bastards, I found some 
http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/DIAMONDRacingWheels/RoadRaceSeries.htm

Now for the tires......


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

are those wheels weighed in kg or lbs?? cause i have some white 16x7's that are 20lbs, and bumps to 40lbs with some 205/55r16. but those 16x8's show 21 what???


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

They're measured in lbs (20kgs is about 44lbs, btw). The wheels all seem inordinately heavy but you have to remember that these are race spec steel wheels, not common street alloys. They will be heavier than what we see on most street cars, but they're also far stronger and more runoff resistant.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what are stock steelies size?

i have 4 stock steelies with 3 good tires and 1 bad one for sale.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Depends. The B14 Sentra had a lot of different wheels. As for steel wheels, I believe there were two: a 13"x5 and a 14"x5-1/2.

BTW, in case you have the 14" wheels, are you selling them as a set or individually? And how much? I really could use a pair since my rear right rim is slightly bent and I hate my donut spare.

_Update: The 14" steel wheel is 14x5-1/2, not 14x5. Sorry._


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wait. Nix that. I got the wheel from a local salvage yard.


----------

